# Deadliest Catch



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

New Season starts tonight at 9:00pm on Discovery Channel...

Do Not Forget!


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 14, 2009)

I love that show. I haven't watched it in a really long time. Thanks, now maybe I will remember to watch it.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 14, 2009)

That show makes me kinda crabby...

Theognome


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 14, 2009)

> That show makes me kinda crabby...





Are you following me? Or am I following you? We always seem to end up on the same threads. 

Crazy minds think alike.


----------



## Beoga (Apr 14, 2009)

One of the coolest shows ever! I wish I was man enough to be on it


----------



## BG (Apr 14, 2009)

My boys and I love that show.


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 14, 2009)

It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 14, 2009)

We'll be watching too!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

What did y'all think of today's show?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

What was it about? I really like the Discovery Channel...you can download some of their stuff off of itunes!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 15, 2009)

Never heard of it...but then again I don't have cable.


----------



## ExGentibus (Apr 15, 2009)

Shut up and fish! 

I love the show!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2009)

sjonee said:


> What was it about? I really like the Discovery Channel...you can download some of their stuff off of itunes!



It is about crab fishermen in the Bering Sea.


----------

